

Ask HN: Day long side project - hbhakhra

I really want to get started selling my own software. I&#x27;m working on a small startup that is going well but will take a few months to start making money.<p>What are some ideas of a project that I could do in roughly a days time and make some money from? I&#x27;m not talking big money, just any money to get my first experience and build some momentum.
======
peeyek
Wel, if you love open source give it a try to
[http://bountysource.com](http://bountysource.com)

~~~
hbhakhra
Oh wow, this seems really interesting. Although I think I will give this a try
if nothing else comes up, to me this is more along the lines of contract work
then selling software.

